# Ms Access 2007



## Shipyard83 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello,

Please can you help me!

I have created a simple database with a seperate front-end and back-end. The back-end is on a server where all three users can access. The front-end is saved on each of the PCs below:

x 1 - MS Access Runtime 2007, Vista Machine
x 1 - MS Access Runtime 2007, Windows 2003 Machine
x 1 - MS Access 2007, Vista Machine

1st Problem:
I cleared all the test data out of two of the tables which is the record source for two seperate forms. One of the forms opened but was blank until I added a new record and the form displayed the fields which was fine. BUT the other form will not open and says there is a runtime error? Any ideas? I have just had to enter a test record so it opens the form?

2nd Problem:
I created the database on my PC and my copy of MS Access 2007. On the users machine with MS Access 2007, it opens up the database and displays the switchboard, forms and data fine BUT doesn't allow me to update/amend any of the records (which is enabled and works on the other users using the runtime application). It just states that they record set is not updatable?

I hope someone can help! Just spent a lot of time on the database to come into these minor problems!

Thank you in advance


----------



## ronojinx (Oct 20, 2008)

i suggest you check out the access options on the ribbon


----------

